

Teacher unions threatened by privatization of education - jlm382
http://archive.aft.org/topics/privatization/index.htm

======
niels_olson
Do you really think the schools would be contracting out if their employees
would meet the mandates the law requires the schools to meet? My wife is an
occupational therapist who works with special needs kids. She has worked in
private clinics, major hospitals, contracted into schools, and currently works
for a public school system. She has never hated her job until working for
public schools. The bureaucracy is crushing her soul. Innovation is simply not
tolerated. Rather than representing additional earning potential to her boss,
innovation represents a threat to her boss's legitimacy.

Some of the teachers are bitter, some are just bad, and many start good and
get worn down. For me, my observations of her experience add evidence that
while the idea of public education is a noble one, the current model is
corrosive to our society. I will not be sending my kids to the public schools
in this region.

------
viggity
And for good reason

